# Artest wants to stay.



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2263787

Wow, what do we do, the little trust we had in him is gone now, he is trouble, but at same time we need him, what do ya'll think?


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

If we let him back, I will be more than pissed.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

look at the little ***** come crawling back...

what do we do now? :S


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Damn strange guy that Artest, but that aint new.


----------



## Copper (Dec 9, 2004)

If Walsh allows him back it will be a slap in the face of the fans and his teammates. This guy has issues and needs #1 qualified help #2 a change of scenery. I think he realizes now that Walsh isnt gonna trade him to a decent team and he will actually end up on a bottom feeder and now he wnats to stay. I would wash my hands of him and send him to Toronto or Atlanta.


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

Pacersthebest said:


> Damn strange guy that Artest, but that aint new.


Seriously, it is just crushing our team chemistry, I think he is one of the top 3 players in the league, it just wow I don't even know anymore. He is cancer, I never saw him that way till now.


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

Ron probably never really wanted to be traded. He is just an emotional guy and thought he wasn't being used right on the team and blurted out the wrong things. But if your Walsh, you really can't let him back. We definetly need him to be a contender but I beleive Walsh would look like a push over if he allowed Artest to stay.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

rock747 said:


> Ron probably never really wanted to be traded. He is just an emotional guy and thought he wasn't being used right on the team and blurted out the wrong things.


I agree with this. The guy wasn't trying to be 100% harmful.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Copper said:


> If Walsh allows him back it will be a slap in the face of the fans and his teammates. This guy has issues and needs #1 qualified help #2 a change of scenery. I think he realizes now that Walsh isnt gonna trade him to a decent team and he will actually end up on a bottom feeder and now he wnats to stay. I would wash my hands of him and send him to Toronto or Atlanta.



I read in one of those ESPN articles that Jermaine was quoted as saying something to the effect of:
"Ron has never called any of us, his teammates since all of this happened. He has disrespected us and his team. I can never play with him again."


I hope Ron doesn't get much support from the fans here, because I certainly agree with Jermaine 100% on this.


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

StephenJackson said:


> I read in one of those ESPN articles that Jermaine was quoted as saying something to the effect of:
> "Ron has never called any of us, his teammates since all of this happened. He has disrespected us and his team. I can never play with him again."
> 
> 
> I hope Ron doesn't get much support from the fans here, because I certainly agree with Jermaine 100% on this.


Well if Jermaine really wants to contend for a championship, he'll need Ron Artest. Given a sane and smart Ron Artest.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Imagine the amount of money Artest will lose whenever it comes time for him to sign a new deal.If he were a reasonably stable guy he'd have to be looking at something like fifteen million per season,maybe a lot more if you get a bunch of GM's bidding for your services.He won't see near that much because noone is going to sign a leaky case of dynamite to a 100 million dollar contract.


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> I agree with this. The guy wasn't trying to be 100% harmful.


No one is saying he is trying to be harmful, but the fact is he is, over and over again.


----------



## Greg Ostertag! (May 1, 2003)

There's no way Jermaine O'Neal will step onto the court with the same team as Artest ever again.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

How predictable was this? As soon as I saw that Artest's agent was hoping he wouldn't get traded, I knew Artest would change his mind.

This is yet another testament to how incredibly stupid Ron Artest really is. If I'm Walsh, I don't care about this at all, and I get rid of him for as much as I can ASAP.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

He probably doesn't want to be traded so he can get paid a full season without playing or practicing.

We should let him play though, to get his value back up there and trade him before the deadline.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

PacersguyUSA said:


> He probably doesn't want to be traded so he can get paid a full season without playing or practicing.
> 
> We should let him play though, to get his value back up there and trade him before the deadline.


Everyone knows the man can dominate the game on both ends, I dont think him playing will change much of anything. Ron's ruined his value for the forseeable future.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

I don't know if I believe this article or not. 

I heard on a local radio station (X 103) today that Artest's agent said it would be best for Artest to stay, and that he wanted Artest to say.


----------



## jdohman (Nov 20, 2005)

I say **** it. make the guy stay on the inactive list until his contract is up. That is what I would do if I was the owner.. the man has screwed my team. let me team down. been a total ***. Lets see how much his value is once he sits the bench for a few years!


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

jdohman said:


> I say **** it. make the guy stay on the inactive list until his contract is up. That is what I would do if I was the owner.. the man has screwed my team. let me team down. been a total ***. Lets see how much his value is once he sits the bench for a few years!



LOL....

If it was up to me, I wouldn't have it no other way...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!*


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

jdohman said:


> I say **** it. make the guy stay on the inactive list until his contract is up. That is what I would do if I was the owner.. the man has screwed my team. let me team down. been a total ***. Lets see how much his value is once he sits the bench for a few years!


That would be just like having Jonathan Bender. A wasted roster spot and contract.


----------



## Skeet Skeet Skita (Dec 11, 2005)

jdohman said:


> I say **** it. make the guy stay on the inactive list until his contract is up. That is what I would do if I was the owner.. the man has screwed my team. let me team down. been a total ***. Lets see how much his value is once he sits the bench for a few years!


That would be amazingly stupid.

I'd rather get a decent replacement, instead of letting him rot on the bench just for the sake of screwing him.

What is the pacers goal ? Win a Championship or screw Artest ?


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

> On 2nd thought, Artest wants to stay in Indy
> 
> By Mark Montieth and Mike Wells
> [email protected]
> ...


http://www.indystar.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20051218/SPORTS04/512180459/1088


*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!*


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

i hear the whole donovan and TO thing, but this could be a shaq/kobe thing (on one level). i'm not comparing faults, because this is 100 percent Artests fault, but to win they both need each other.

hopefully O'Neal makes sure the organization knows "its him or me" so you guys can hurry up and ship Artest to Denver


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

I'd rather miss the playoffs without Artest then lose in the finals with Artest. My point being, don't bring this piece of garbage back. Like SJ said, if he returns, i'll be more pissed then i was before all this mess started.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Whatever happens probably won't happen soon.None of the offers which the Pacers are receiving seem to be anything like comparable value for Artest and the Pacers front office isn't in a hurry to get totally screwed by someone else after Artest is done.


----------



## Bonzinator (Dec 18, 2005)

Damian Necronamous said:


> How predictable was this? As soon as I saw that Artest's agent was hoping he wouldn't get traded, I knew Artest would change his mind.
> 
> This is yet another testament to how incredibly stupid Ron Artest really is. If I'm Walsh, I don't care about this at all, and I get rid of him for as much as I can ASAP.


If donnie walsh lets artest stay he is out of his mind. artes keeps proving he cant be trusted. im a kings fan and hes even pissing me off i cant imagine how upset you guys are.


----------

